# XP3 vs Aquaclear



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all, i dont know what to use, i have both but cant decide which one to use. Maybe some of u use either one so give me feedback of your experiences or what u think


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on the tank size, inhabitants kept, and filtration models, this doesn't give us alot to go on  . Why not use both?

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is for my 29g salwater tank, i think both would b too much tho


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest using the XP3 with NO SPONGES. You may even want to fill the chamber with live rock rubble. The sponges can quickly become nitrate factories in a SW set-up.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yes, if i use the xp3 i will fill it with live rock for sure


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

i use the xp3 and clean it out weekly
i use live rock rubble and a pad above the top compartment
which is chucked out at cleaning time


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Live rock, live sand filtration. I would skip the filter completely and spend the money on a good skimmer. Power head with a add on cartridge can be used to polish the water if and when necessary.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

with an aquaclear, you can mod it for a refugium and get a clip on light to have it illuminated opposite to your tank lighting


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am picking up an aqua c remora with maxi jet 1200 today, the skimmer i have is small and a pain to empty it. I think i am gonna go with the aquaclear too, i do have the aquaclear and the xp3 but seems that aquaclear is better to have then the xp3. I have couple of aquaclear so i will use the biggest i got which is the 70


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

XP3 for sure, filled with rubble but IMO you shouldn't have to clean it every week. I use a model#2000 aqua nova holds approx 3 gallon filled with LR my top tray has a large bag of Rowa-phos and a large bag of Purigen with a polishing pad on top. Seems to work well so far. Remora aqua C is what I use and it works well, great choice.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes i am picking that skimmer tonite  I am using a nano right now and this new one is for up to 70g so is gonna b awesome


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> with an aquaclear, you can mod it for a refugium and get a clip on light to have it illuminated opposite to your tank lighting


Bingo. Benefits far better than any filtration it adds. A cheap used AC110 cranked down in flow will be awesome for HOB refugium.


----------

